# Pots in background



## kwnbee (Feb 8, 2011)

I am using GS for my background and have put several pots around for planting in it, covering pots completely with GS. Do I need to drill through the GS to allow for drainage in the pots? I have seen some people talking about broms rotting from being in standing water, so it got me thinking. Thanks.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

I tend to silicone the pots/tree fern pots/etc... to the glass prior to gs. Sometimes over time the gs will pull away from the glass. Drilling for drainage is a must. Also watch the height placement. Your placement of the pot needs to take into consideration of the size of the mature plant(s) you plan on putting in them.


----------



## kwnbee (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks! Too late for the silicone, will keep my fingers crossed on that.


----------



## GhostRidr (Mar 24, 2009)

I was talking about this very same question with a well seasoned pdf guy today and he didn't believe drainage was necessary on a GS background and net pots, with the belief the GS was porous enough to drain on it's own.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

GhostRidr said:


> I was talking about this very same question with a well seasoned pdf guy today and he didn't believe drainage was necessary on a GS background and net pots, with the belief the GS was porous enough to drain on it's own.


I don't think GS allows for drainage itself... Especially when there's a plastic pot in the way. If it did allow water to pass through, then wouldn't every single GS background become waterlogged? Better off using a drill to make a drainage hole.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

if you dont drill holes, the GS will get soaked with water and will tear down
i personally uses coco fiber pots that i glue on the GS along with my background mixture (titebond III + coco fiber)
no need for drainage holes and moss will grow on these pots 
i cut these in two


----------



## kwnbee (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I'll drill holes just to be on the safe side. I've already used both clay and plastic, figured I'd see which works better.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

GhostRidr said:


> I was talking about this very same question with a well seasoned pdf guy today and he didn't believe drainage was necessary on a GS background and net pots, with the belief the GS was porous enough to drain on it's own.


Since GS is used as insulation between windows and doors...........why would it be porous? Have you looked at the surface after it cures?


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

the outside shell isnt
if you carve your GS, you ll notice how porous it is... its just like a sponge
most people will either carve or at least sand the surface of their GS before spreading their background mix
i guess you just dont want it to accumulate


----------



## GhostRidr (Mar 24, 2009)

FwoGiZ said:


> if you dont drill holes, the GS will get soaked with water and will tear down


What is the best way to do that? If you drill a hole below a plant pot (in my case I'm going to use net cups), does the hole to go all the way to the drainage layer, or below a false bottom?


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

I used a small water tube that went from the bottom of the plant basket down a few inches. After the expanding foam dried, I snipped the excess tubing and continued on with construction. At the very least, I wont flood the plant. There are pictures in my build thread.


----------

